# What exactly is a "2 or 3 drop rig with a 2-4 oz pyramid weight"?



## KickinItInSD (Mar 5, 2010)

Does the 2 or 3 mean the size of the hook? I'm assuming for surf you're looking to thrown out a big weight, and have it on the bottom with the shrimp/fleas floating a little above?



Sorry, I'm a bit new with the surf!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey man if you don't know you don't know. 










This is a 3 hook pompano rig. You can buy them just like this at walmart. That is what I prefer. The pyramid weight







goes on the bottom, there is a clip there made just for it, and at the top is a swivel for attaching your main line. For fishing around here anywhere from 2-5 oz is normal. The smallest weight used on flat days and the bigger 5oz for days when the surf is up.

If you do a google search on Pompano fishing you'll see all kinds of rigs and info. There's also alot on this forum if you browse around in the surf fishing reports and Q&A sections.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

The wise man admits that he does not know!!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Mar 5, 2010)

Perfect! It's just I didn't really know what a drop was, so it 

was kinda hard to figure out the rest.



Thanks again!



-Matt


----------

